# Tom M's Picture Thread



## TomM (Nov 19, 2009)

Hope you enjoy them. As of now all my T's are juvies and slings so I'll toss a few other nature pics to keep your attention 'til the T's get bigger.


----------



## TomM (Nov 19, 2009)

My LP eating its first dubia:






MORE TO COME!


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2009)

*Bert is ADORABLE!! *


----------



## TomM (Nov 19, 2009)

Bert is awesome. Enough said.


----------



## TomM (Nov 19, 2009)

My first T, _Aphonopelma hentzi_ (1/4" sling):






Another pic of my _Lasiodora parahybana_:


----------



## Teal (Nov 19, 2009)

*Awesome shots!! That praying mantis has the best look on its little face lol *


----------



## MissChelly (Nov 20, 2009)

Great pictures, I never tire of seeing the pictures of Ts eating... though I want to see more pics of Bert now, hahaha... he's too cute.  How long have you had him?


----------



## TomM (Nov 20, 2009)

I've had Bert for almost 6 months now.  He's the greatest turtle that has ever lived.  There will be more pictures of him without a doubt.  I love my T's but they don't beg for food like a dog like Bert does.


----------



## MissChelly (Nov 20, 2009)

He begs for food? >_< How adorable! Is that what he was doing in that picture? Yay for future Bert pics.


----------



## TomM (Dec 1, 2009)

*More Pics!*

My 2" (premolt) Lasiodora parahybana molting 
(It is currently in the process of molting as I am posting this so I have no idea how big it postmolt yet)
(and sorry for the blurriness and weird color...I didn't want to disturb it so I left the tupperware lid on for the pic):







Bert's new glamour shot:





. . . . . . . . . . . . .*^---*A dubia that I offered Bert...he didn't now what to do with it.

hope you like'm


----------



## TomM (Dec 13, 2009)

1.5" Aphonopelma hentzi eating a mealworm:








2.75" Lasiodora parahybana:








2" Aphonopelma hentzi:


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Dec 16, 2009)

Bert is amazing. What kind of snapper is he? Sorry. I'm unfamiliar with turtle's scientific names.


----------



## TomM (Dec 16, 2009)

Bert is just your every day Common Snapping Turtle.  And he's going through a HUGE growth spurt right now.  From Sept. to Nov. he gained around 4 grams...in the past 3 or 4 weeks Bert's gained around 9 grams.


----------



## TomM (Dec 28, 2009)

FINALLY GOT MY NEW CAMERA!!!  So now I don't have to borrow everyone else's to get some pics.  I'll be able to get a lot more and better pictures and it is able to shoot HD videos so I'm sure I'll be uploading some feeding videos to YouTube as well.  I will definitely have some new pics up in the next few days.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Dec 28, 2009)

Good! Hurry up! Where did you acquire Bert? Is he wild caught?


----------



## TomM (Dec 29, 2009)

I found Bert crossing a street about 3 minutes from my house.  I took a HD macro video of him attacking some turtle pellets.  I'll upload that in the next few days and post a link.  It's funny because he still stalks the food even though it's not even moving.


----------



## TomM (Jan 12, 2010)

and here's my L.P.


----------



## TomM (Jan 29, 2010)

My B. smithi chowin' down (that's a green 2 liter soda bottle cap for a size reference):







One of my A. hentzi's in HEAVY pre-molt (a little over 1"):







The Tiny Killer! My first tarantula (and my second smallest), a .33" DLS A. hentzi sling beasting on a .5" mealworm:







And finally, my closet set-up, where I keep my T's, my 2 scorps, and a colony of dubia roaches:


----------



## TomM (Jan 29, 2010)

*Just thought I'd label my "T Room" (that was a joke)*

Tupperware Explained::wall:


----------



## Mattyb (Jan 29, 2010)

Very nice and cool pics.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jan 29, 2010)

I love the diversity. I'm slowly coming around, haha.


----------



## TomM (Jan 29, 2010)

My first Old World, an OBT:






My Pamphobeteus sp. "Ecuador":


----------



## TomM (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is a 3D stereogram of my first sexed tarantula (Female).

What you have to do is cross your eyes to make the two photos line up together.  You should sort of see 3 pictures in a row, the two on the sides are blurry and out of focus a little, the one in the middle will appear to be 3D once your eyes relax on that center picture.  ENJOY!:


----------



## TomM (Feb 14, 2010)

My LP feeding:
[YOUTUBE]3A8mv5HveiU[/YOUTUBE]

My B. smithi feeding:
[YOUTUBE]PtV6tjC0eLU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TomM (Feb 16, 2010)

*New LP molt*

My Lasiodora parahybana molted for Valentine's Day!
(Looks male from the molt):


----------



## Bosing (Feb 16, 2010)

appreciate the pillbug photo! Very clear!


----------



## TomM (Feb 16, 2010)

Bosing said:


> appreciate the pillbug photo! Very clear!


Thanks, that's actually one of my favorites.


----------



## TomM (Feb 19, 2010)

Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador" before molt (1.25" DLS):






Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador" right after molt (2.25" DLS):






Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador" First meal after molt (2.25" DLS):






Lasiodora parahybana a few days after molt (3.25" DLS):


----------



## TomM (Feb 20, 2010)

*Feeding a 1.75" Female Aphonopelma hentzi:*
[YOUTUBE]VRJ5d3NTNTE[/YOUTUBE]


*Feeding a 2.25" Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador":*
[YOUTUBE]Lfdh7pyQw8g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TomM (Mar 2, 2010)

*My tarantula keeper record for 3/2/10 (my computer might crash and I didn't want to loose this info)*

The Tarantula Keeper's Record v2.0 - Full Report – 3/2/10


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Serial#: 01,    Aphonopelma hentzi,    Common Name: Texas Brown,    Sex: Unknown, Date purchased:  30 Sep 2009,    Pet Name: Matika,    Last Molt: 3/2/2010,    Size: .33",    Stage: Spiderling,    Last Fed: 1/31/2010,    Supplier Name: Ken the Bug Guy,    Supplier Address: California

$12 shipping,    WebAddress: www.kenthebugguy.com,    Phone: None,    Price: $5,    Molt History:  12/9/2009,    Comments: None,    Preferred Food: Meal Worms,    Substrate: Coconut Fibre,    Enclosure: Vial "BS",    Last Maintained: 1/9/2010,    MaintenenceComments: None
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Serial#: 02,    Brachypelma smithi,    Common Name: Mexican Red Knee,    Sex: Unknown, Date purchased:  14 Oct 2009,    Pet Name: None,    Last Molt: 3/1/2010,    Size: 1",    Stage: Spiderling,    Last Fed: 2/8/2010,    Supplier Name: Paul,    Supplier Address: California,    WebAddress: petcenterusa.com,    Phone: 13109069368,    Price: $12.00,    Molt History:  10/31/2009 1/13/2010,    Comments: None,    Preferred Food: CockRoaches,    Substrate: Coconut Fibre,    Enclosure: Tupperware "02",    Last Maintained: 1/9/2010,    MaintenenceComments: None
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Serial#: 03,    Lasiodora parahybana,    Common Name: Brazilian Salmon Pink,    Sex: Unknown, Date purchased:  14 Oct 2009,    Pet Name: None,    Last Molt: 2/14/2010,    Size: 3.25",    Stage: Juvenile,    Last Fed: 2/26/2010,    Supplier Name: Paul,    Supplier Address: California,    WebAddress: petcenterusa.net,    Phone: 13109069368,    Price: $13.00,    Molt History:  12/1/2009 2/14/2010,    Comments: None,    Preferred Food: CockRoaches,    Substrate: Coconut Fibre,    Enclosure: Tupperware "03",    Last Maintained: 1/9/2010,    MaintenenceComments: None
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Serial#: 04,    Aphonopelma hentzi,    Common Name: Texas Brown,    Sex: Unknown, Date purchased:  12 Nov 2009,    Pet Name: None,    Last Molt: None,    Size: 2",    Stage: Juvenile,    Last Fed: 2/23/2010,    Supplier Name: harrypei,    Supplier Address: arachnoboards
12 A. hentzi (8 made it)
for $20 shipped,    Web Address: None,    Phone: None,    Price: None,    MoltHistory: None,    Comments: None,    Preferred Food: CockRoaches,    Substrate: Coconut Fibre,    Enclosure: Tupperware,    Last Maintained: 1/9/2010,    MaintenenceComments: None
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Serial#: 05,    Aphonopelma hentzi,    Common Name: Texas Brown,    Sex: Unknown, Date purchased:  12 Nov 2009,    Pet Name: None,    Last Molt: None,    Size: 1.5",    Stage: Juvenile,    Last Fed: 1/30/2010,    Supplier Name: None,    Supplier Address: None,    Web Address: None,    Phone: None,    Price: None,    MoltHistory: None,    Comments: None,    Preferred Food: CockRoaches,    Substrate: Coconut Fibre,    Enclosure: Tupperware "05",    Last Maintained: 1/9/2010,    MaintenenceComments: None
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Serial#: 06,    Pterinochilus murinus,    Common Name: OBT,    Sex: Unknown, Date purchased:  26 Jan 2010,    Pet Name: None,    Last Molt: 2/19/2010,    Size: .5",    Stage: Spiderling,    Last Fed: 2/26/2010,    Supplier Name: james,    Supplier Address: James from Arachnoboards,    Web Address: None,    Phone: None,    Price: $5.00,    MoltHistory: None,    Comments: None,    Preferred Food: None,    Substrate: Coconut Fibre,    Enclosure: deli cup,    Last Maintained: 1/26/2010,    MaintenenceComments: None
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Serial#: 07,    Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador",    Common Name: None,    Sex: Unknown, Date purchased:  26 Jan 2010,    Pet Name: None,    Last Molt: 2/16/2010,    Size: 2.25",    Stage: Spiderling,    Last Fed: 2/27/2010,    Supplier Name: james,    Supplier Address: james from arachnoboards,    Web Address: None,    Phone: None,    Price: 15.00,    Molt History:  2/16/2010,    Comments: None,    Preferred Food: None,    Substrate: Coconut Fibre,    Enclosure: tupperware,    Last Maintained: 1/26/2010,    MaintenenceComments: None
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Serial#: 08,    Nhandu chromatus,    Common Name: Brazilian Black and White,    Sex: Unknown, Date purchased:  26 Jan 2010,    Pet Name: None,    Last Molt: 2/19/2010,    Size: .5",    Stage: Spiderling,    Last Fed: 2/24/2010,    Supplier Name: None,    Supplier Address: None,    Web Address: None,    Phone: None,    Price: None,    Molt History:  2/19/2010,    Comments: None,    Preferred Food: None,    Substrate: Coconut Fibre,    Enclosure: vial,    Last Maintained: 1/26/2010,    MaintenenceComments: None
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Serial#: 09,    Aphonopelma hentzi,    Common Name: None,    Sex: Female, Date purchased:  12 Nov 2009,    Pet Name: Nine,    Last Molt: 2/1/2010,    Size: 1.5",    Stage: Juvenile,    Last Fed: 2/27/2010,    Supplier Name: None,    Supplier Address: None,    Web Address: None,    Phone: None,    Price: None,    Molt History:  2/1/2010,    Comments: None,    Preferred Food: CockRoaches,    Substrate: Coconut Fibre,    Enclosure: Tupperware "109",    Last Maintained: 1/9/2010,    MaintenenceComments: None
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Serial#: 102,    Aphonopelma hentzi,    Common Name: None,    Sex: Unknown, Date purchased:  12 Nov 2009,    Pet Name: None,    Last Molt: None,    Size: 1",    Stage: Spiderling,    Last Fed: 1/30/2010,    Supplier Name: None,    Supplier Address: None,    Web Address: None,    Phone: None,    Price: None,    MoltHistory: None,    Comments: None,    Preferred Food: CockRoaches,    Substrate: Coconut Fibre,    Enclosure: Tupperware "102",    Last Maintained: 1/20/2010,    MaintenenceComments: None
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Serial#: 103,    Aphonopelma hentzi,    Common Name: None,    Sex: Unknown, Date purchased:  12 Nov 2009,    Pet Name: None,    Last Molt: None,    Size: 1",    Stage: Spiderling,    Last Fed: 2/14/2010,    Supplier Name: None,    Supplier Address: None,    Web Address: None,    Phone: None,    Price: None,    MoltHistory: None,    Comments: None,    Preferred Food: CockRoaches,    Substrate: Coconut Fibre,    Enclosure: Tupperware "103",    Last Maintained: 1/9/2010,    MaintenenceComments: None
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Serial#: 104,    Aphonopelma hentzi,    Common Name: None,    Sex: Unknown, Date purchased:  12 Nov 2009,    Pet Name: None,    Last Molt: None,    Size: .75",    Stage: Spiderling,    Last Fed: 2/6/2010,    Supplier Name: None,    Supplier Address: None,    Web Address: None,    Phone: None,    Price: None,    MoltHistory: None,    Comments: None,    Preferred Food: Meal Worms,    Substrate: Coconut Fibre,    Enclosure: Deli cup "4",    Last Maintained: 1/9/2010,    MaintenenceComments: None
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Serial#: 105,    Aphonopelma hentzi,    Common Name: None,    Sex: Unknown, Date purchased:  12 Nov 2009,    Pet Name: None,    Last Molt: None,    Size: .75",    Stage: Spiderling,    Last Fed: 2/6/2010,    Supplier Name: None,    Supplier Address: None,    Web Address: None,    Phone: None,    Price: None,    MoltHistory: None,    Comments: None,    Preferred Food: Meal Worms,    Substrate: Coconut Fibre,    Enclosure: Deli cup "5",    Last Maintained: 1/9/2010,    MaintenenceComments: None
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Serial#: 97,    Centruroides vittatus,    Common Name: Striped Bark Scorpion,    Sex: Male, Date purchased:  29 Oct 2009,    Pet Name: None,    Last Molt: None,    Size: 2.5",    Stage: Adult,    Last Fed: 1/27/2010,    Supplier Name: Animalia,    Supplier Address: None,    WebAddress: arachnoboards,    Phone: None,    Price: FREEBIE,    MoltHistory: None,    Comments: None,    Preferred Food: Black Crickets,    Substrate: Coconut Fibre,    Enclosure: Tupperware,    Last Maintained: 10/29/2009,    MaintenenceComments: None
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Serial#: 98,    Centruroides vittatus,    Common Name: Striped Bark Scorpion,    Sex: Female, Date purchased:  29 Oct 2009,    Pet Name: None,    Last Molt: None,    Size: 2",    Stage: Adult,    Last Fed: 2/14/2010,    Supplier Name: Animalia,    Supplier Address: None,    WebAddress: arachnoboards,    Phone: None,    Price: $7.50,    MoltHistory: None,    Comments: None,    Preferred Food: Black Crickets,    Substrate: Coconut Fibre,    Enclosure: Tupperware,    Last Maintained: 10/29/2009,    MaintenenceComments: None
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Serial#: 99,    Chelydra serpentina,    Common Name: Common Snapping Turtle,    Sex: Unknown, Date purchased:  01 Jun 2009,    Pet Name: Bert,    Last Molt: None,    Size: 2",    Stage: Baby,    Last Fed: 2/25/2010,    Supplier Name: Mother Nature,    Supplier Address: None,    Web Address: None,    Phone: None,    Price: None,    MoltHistory: None,    Comments: None,    Preferred Food: Earth Worms,    Substrate: Gravel,    Enclosure: 10g Tank,    Last Maintained: 1/9/2010,    MaintenenceComments: None
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Serial#: 999,    Blaptica dubia,    Common Name: None,    Sex: Unknown, Date purchased:  14 Oct 2009,    Pet Name: COLONY,    Last Molt: None,    Size: Colony,    Stage: None,    Last Fed: 2/28/2010,    Supplier Name: None,    Supplier Address: None,    Web Address: None,    Phone: None,    Price: None,    MoltHistory: None,    Comments: None,    Preferred Food: None,    Substrate: None,    Enclosure: None,    Last Maintained: 2/4/2010,    MaintenenceComments: None
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TomM (Mar 2, 2010)

Of course YouTube had to mess up the quality...but still worth watching:

Feeding Some Slings:
[YOUTUBE]i-sAagQU0lw[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Terry D (Mar 28, 2010)

*Nice collection*

TomM, Nice spiders, great collection! Love the sp. Ecuador beasts.......and help, I can't get my eyes uncrossed!

Thanks for sharing,

Terry


----------



## sharpfang (Mar 29, 2010)

*I Like the Pampho Pix 2*

Thanx for showin' your Image style. Quality Record keeping also :clap: - Jason


----------



## TomM (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you very much.  After My collection grew to more than 3 I had to start using a program to keep track.  That list doesn't even include my true spiders.


----------



## TomM (Apr 6, 2010)

A very exciting molt.  Definitely becoming my favorite species really quick, my Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador" is starting to turn some cool colors.

Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador"; juvenile; Post-Molt:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 7, 2010)

Very cool collection and I know it's been said but that's some tight record keeping.


----------



## TomM (Apr 8, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> Very cool collection and I know it's been said but that's some tight record keeping.


Thank you very much.  I also got you comment on youtube on my video of my snapping turtle Bert. He's the man, glad you liked it.


----------



## TomM (Apr 11, 2010)

*"Do I have something in my teeth?":
*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TomM (Jul 28, 2010)

*haven't updated in a while...more to come.*

Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador"






Brachypelma smithi female


----------



## TomM (Sep 6, 2010)

*Just a few additions*

Cyriocosmus elegans sling feeding:






Brachypelma vagans sling feeding:


----------



## TomM (Nov 12, 2010)

*Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador"* ~5.5" Female


----------



## TomM (Dec 1, 2010)

My 3 Cyriocosmus elegans have gained some size and are finally being a little more bold and easier to take pictures of, so here's a pic that came out ok.

*Cyriocosmus elegans (1/2", unsexed, juvenile)*


----------



## TomM (Feb 21, 2011)

*Lasiodora parahybana, Male, 6"*






*Pamphobeteus sp. "South Ecuador", Female, 6" (Just sold her to Fran, this is my last pic of her)*


----------



## TomM (Oct 2, 2011)

It's been way too long since my last post.  Here's just a quick update of what some of my T's are starting to look like.

_Chilobrachys fimbriatus_ (~3.5")



_Lasiodora parahybana_ MM (6.5"+)



_Cyriocosmus elegans_ (.75"+)





And finally, the best picture that I've been able to snap of my H. mac in about a year and a half:

_Heteroscodra maculata_ (~3.5")


----------



## TomM (Oct 2, 2011)

Here is a 3D Stereogram of my Brachypelma albopilosum (~3").  To see in 3D, cross your eyes until the two pictures line up in the middle and you can slightly relax your eyes (you should sort of see three pictures: [blurry] *[3D]* [blurry])


...............................


----------



## synyster (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow that 3D pic is nice! Did you use any special program for that?


----------



## TomM (Oct 2, 2011)

synyster said:


> Wow that 3D pic is nice! Did you use any special program for that?


Nope.  You have to take 2 pictures at slightly different angles, to simulate the view from each of your eyes.  Here are a few links on what they are and how to do it:

- http://graphicssoft.about.com/library/uc/oransen/uc_stereo.htm
- http://kottke.org/03/01/fun-with-stereographic-photography
- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stereogram


This guy takes amazing stereograms.  I learned from him:

- http://www.flickr.com/photos/lordv/sets/1571779/


----------



## synyster (Oct 2, 2011)

That guy really does do amazing stereograms! I'm definately gonna try some...

Great pics and spiders btw! I'm craving more Hmac's since I lost my juvies. Keep it up!


----------



## TomM (Oct 3, 2011)

synyster said:


> That guy really does do amazing stereograms! I'm definately gonna try some...
> 
> Great pics and spiders btw! I'm craving more Hmac's since I lost my juvies. Keep it up!


Thanks! I'm going to try to update my photos a little more often, and I'm definitely going to fool around with more tarantula stereograms.


----------



## TomM (Jun 1, 2012)

_Avicularia versicolor_ (2.75" Unsexed)






_Brachypelma vagans_ (5"+ Female)






_Grammostola pulchra_ (1.75" Unsexed)


----------



## TomM (Sep 18, 2012)

Haven't been posting too many pictures recently.  Here's my female H. maculata, more to come:


----------



## TomM (Sep 19, 2012)

My Female Brachypelma vagans during her molt on Sept. 17th






She's still female! 






Size reference (my hand is around 7.5" from tip of the middle finger to the lines on my wrist):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TomM (Sep 25, 2012)

*This is literally why you should never count your eggs before they hatch:*

I bred my Cyriocosmus elegans and the female laid a sac about 10 days later.  She ended up eating it about 5 days later.


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, that sucks....


----------



## TomM (Sep 26, 2012)

Indeed it does.  Fingers crossed for a double clutch, but I'm not getting my hopes up.





Storm76 said:


> Well, that sucks....


----------



## coldvaper (Oct 4, 2012)

Your H. mac is gorgeous.


----------



## TomM (Oct 4, 2012)

coldvaper said:


> Your H. mac is gorgeous.


Thanks.  If only you lived a little closer, she's currently for sale (but only local pick-up).

---------- Post added 10-04-2012 at 10:37 AM ----------

I know I'm going to regret selling her, especially since I didn't know she was so docile (I never hold my tarantulas, except my A. hentzi maybe once every 2 or 3 months).
My Female _Brachypelma vagans_ (~6"):


----------



## Shrike (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice looking vagans.  Makes me happy I've got one arriving today :biggrin:


----------



## TomM (Oct 4, 2012)

Shrike said:


> Nice looking vagans.  Makes me happy I've got one arriving today :biggrin:



After owning one, I can easily see why it's such a popular species.  They're super cheap as slings, grow pretty fast, eat like beasts, have pretty cool coloration, and mine apparently is extremely docile.  I just wish I didn't learn that after I put her up for sale.  It's all good though. Tarantulas come and they go, my collection is constantly morphing.  It keeps things interesting.  The only tarantula I own that I will never sell is my female A. hentzi, "Nan".  She is ridiculously docile but still had a pretty fierce feeding response.  Plus she'll live a few decades if I keep her in good conditions.


----------



## coldvaper (Oct 4, 2012)

You could always take it down from your for sale thread. I am sure others would understand.


----------



## KingCam (Oct 4, 2012)

TomM said:


> Here is a 3D Stereogram of my Brachypelma albopilosum (~3").  To see in 3D, cross your eyes until the two pictures line up in the middle and you can slightly relax your eyes (you should sort of see three pictures: [blurry] *[3D]* [blurry])
> 
> 
> ...............................
> ...


Okay, that was awesome!  I gave myself a headache trying to get it to focus, but once I got it it was totally worth it XD


----------



## TomM (Oct 4, 2012)

coldvaper said:


> You could always take it down from your for sale thread. I am sure others would understand.


I already got an offer.  The member is pretty well known of the forums, too.  It's not too big of a deal, I'm just glad I don't name tarantulas (other than Nan my A. hentzi).  If it had a name I definitely wouldn't be able to get rid of it, but I've had my fun with her, and maybe the member who is buying it will be breeding her and I'll get one of her offspring.

---------- Post added 10-04-2012 at 02:48 PM ----------




KingCam said:


> Okay, that was awesome!  I gave myself a headache trying to get it to focus, but once I got it it was totally worth it XD


Glad you enjoyed that.  I have much better ones of flowers and buildings and stuff, but it's a lot harder to get animals to sit still.  I'm sure I'll do a few more stereograms (and definitely better quality).


----------



## TomM (Oct 30, 2013)

*"Nan" - Aphonopelma hentzi - Female*


----------



## TomM (Feb 1, 2016)

*"Nan" - Aphonopelma hentzi *

I've had her for 6 & 1/2 years now.  Her last molt was last summer but she's still been eating every other week or so.  I will be putting up the rest of my tarantulas for sale sometime in the next few days, but I can tell you with 100% certainty that you will never see Nan in the classifieds.  I've had her longer than I've had my cat!  I just want to see how long she can live and make sure she has a good home throughout her long, slow-growing life.  She was the first tarantula I bought and the one that got me into the hobby.  She might not be the most exotic or flashy tarantula, but she's my tarantula, and for that I'm thankful.


----------

